# Did you change format???



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

What happened to the line that separated each post in active topics????

Also the login area at top of page does not work anymore.... Had to use the other one at right side of page.......


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

There must have been cutbacks.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Maybe a shortage in black ink ??


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> What happened to the line that separated each post in active topics????
> 
> Also the login area at top of page does not work anymore.... Had to use the other one at right side of page.......


Thanks for the post. It wasn't just me that noticed. I naturally blamed my computer and rebooted it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep and I can't see my Notifications.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Nothing has changed for me. I am using Firefox, if that matters.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm also using FireFox and this site's presentation has definitely has changed. That and the fact that several of the pulldowns no longer work.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'm also using FireFox and this site's presentation has definitely has changed. That and the fact that several of the pulldowns no longer work.


Something strange going on. The site looks and acts normal for me.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'm also using FireFox and this site's presentation has definitely has changed. That and the fact that several of the pulldowns no longer work.


I am using Firefox too..... At first the pull downs did not work and then they did......


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Santa was checking on who posted what for his nice or naughty list.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm using firefox 43.0.2 and site looks strange


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I just updated from 43.0.1 to.2. No change, it's good. Gotta find another tree to bark up.

Something to do with Windows 10?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know what to say. I'm on it now, and it looks exactly like it always does


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If I click on the "Forum" tab at the top, everything looks normal.
If I click on the "Active Topics" tab at the top, everything looks different and some of the links at the very top right of the page don't work.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I just clicked on the Active Topics link near the top of the page, and when the page loads, the normally-visible dividing lines/rules are missing for me, too. I've reported the problem up the chain, but if someone sees it happening on any other page(s) on the site, post about it here so we can find it wherever it is happening. It's just a small software glitch, it happens from time to time on almost all sites.

Thanks for the report, folks.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Still not separating lines in 'Active Topics', sign in at top does not work and drop downs at top do not work right away......


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Aha, there's the rascal. I always click on New Posts, after logging in on what is probably the Home page. Never look at Active Topics.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Still not separating lines in 'Active Topics', sign in at top does not work and drop downs at top do not work then work then don't......


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Happening now if I click the "Home" tab.
also if I click "Forum" tab, the links at the top of the Rt side of the page don't work.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah.....what's up with all the pics of the naked women?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Yeah.....what's up with all the pics of the naked women?


I don't see that as being a problem.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Happening now if I click the "Home" tab.
> also if I click "Forum" tab, the links at the top of the Rt side of the page don't work.


Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> Yeah.....what's up with all the pics of the naked women?


Ah, I'm not seeing those.

More details, please?

And if you're just messin' with me, Lord help ya... :smt076

:mrgreen:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Site still messed up...... Altho the naked women make it bearable..........


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes its still does not have separating lines in 'Active Topics', sign in at top does not work and drop downs at top do not work then work then don't......


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

No problem with lines on this page: The Most Beautiful and Hottest Women in the World


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm kind of thinking that I dated one of these women in high school. :watching:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

and for our Lady members of the forum: Sexiest Men ? 100 Hottest Men in the World Results (Glamour.com UK)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> and for our Lady members of the forum: Sexiest Men ? 100 Hottest Men in the World Results (Glamour.com UK)


I'm the one wearing a Glock.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The 25 Most Beautiful Female Politicians


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I'm kind of thinking that I dated one of these women in high school. :watching:


They are not that OLD !


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the reports, folks. The tech people are looking into the problem, and they'll get it fixed ASAP.

If a problem page has already been reported here, there's no need to report it again. If you see a "new" page develop a problem (one not already reported somewhere in this thread), then please put up a post about it here.

Thanks again!


----------

